# Took the boys frog gigging last night. (finished results pics added)



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 11, 2010)

Went last night to a small farm pond and let the boys stick a few legs.


----------



## JWarren (Jul 11, 2010)

Bet they had fun. We used to take a long gig handle and put a net on it, go to a pond and catch bullfrogs....that was fun also.


----------



## Mohunter (Jul 12, 2010)

not in a million years would i eat frog legs. yuck!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 12, 2010)

Big fun! Those are memories they'll treasure all their lives.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 12, 2010)

frog legs are good!! you got to try them mo


----------



## fredw (Jul 12, 2010)

Mohunter said:


> not in a million years would i eat frog legs. yuck!!



Mo, you just don't know what you're missing.

Break out the flour and some hot oil!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 12, 2010)

I would have had them for breakfast.


----------



## Brian Groce (Jul 12, 2010)

Brush'em with Dales and put 'em on the grill.  Better than Chicken.


----------



## beagler101 (Jul 12, 2010)

Brian Groce said:


> Brush'em with Dales and put 'em on the grill.  Better than Chicken.



i agree 100%


----------



## Jasper (Jul 12, 2010)

Great memories! WTG.........


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome!  My son and I have been shooting them with the recurve, its a good challenge.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mohunter said:


> not in a million years would i eat frog legs. yuck!!



You need to come on down south for awhile joey.I know you store enuff rabbits to eat on all year but you're missing the finer things in life.Frog legs,fried turtle and fried alligator tail.Mmm mm good!

Nice pics hairy dawg.I know the boys enjoyed that night out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2010)

Bet they had a ball. My son can eat an amazing amount of frog legs.


----------



## barry green (Jul 12, 2010)

frog legs are great! i got some hugeeeeee beverpond right over the ga line in chambers co ,al if anyone want to  come gig them. i've seen some good 2-3 pounders in there


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 12, 2010)

glad to see that you take them boys out giggin! they will be hooked for life now!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, here's the finished product on those frogs.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Good eating!   Looks like they had a good time.


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 13, 2010)

shoot yea!! thats some great eatin!


----------



## Brian Groce (Jul 13, 2010)

How'd them boys like'm?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Brian Groce said:


> How'd them boys like'm?



They sucked the bones clean. They're ready to go gig some more.


----------



## Mohunter (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah yeah they sure do look tasty but I don't know. maybe if you hide them in a bucket full of fried chicken and blind fold me.


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 13, 2010)

Mohunter said:


> not in a million years would i eat frog legs. yuck!!



Frog legs a alot better than them long eared rabbits. I like both but if i had to choose i would take frog legs any day.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dang i love me some frog legs!


----------



## AHERRING (Jul 19, 2010)

Mohunter said:


> yeah yeah they sure do look tasty but I don't know. maybe if you hide them in a bucket full of fried chicken and blind fold me.



Same here


----------



## hilljack13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Making me hungry now! Haven't had frog legs in about 20 yrs!! Dang good there.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Mohunter said:


> yeah yeah they sure do look tasty but I don't know. maybe if you hide them in a bucket full of fried chicken and blind fold me.



If you eat chicken you'll eat anything


----------



## david1968 (Jul 22, 2010)

how do you prepair afrog leg for fryin ?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 23, 2010)

Pretty easy. My boys dressed these frogs out. You take a razor and make a cut in the skin all the way around the frog, just above where the legs join. Take a pair of pliers and grab the skin at the cut, then pull it down to the feet. Use shears to cut the feet off and then cut just above where the legs join.

For the cooking, I mixed about 50/50 flour and cornmeal to roll the legs in. I used about 3/4"-1" vegetable oil in a cast iron skillet. Fry until golden brown.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey thats great, glad to see a Dad doing something with his kids.


----------

